# D&D 3E/3.5 Best/ most balanced Artificer?



## Gilladian (Sunday at 4:00 PM)

What is the most balanced version of th artificer for 3.5?I am willing to look at 3rd party and homebrew as well as official stuff. This would be for a Drakkenheim campaign in 3.5, if it matters.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Sunday at 4:49 PM)

The technologist from EN Publishing's _The Fantastic Science_ is pretty good.


----------

